# What "One Stock" is Motley Fool referring to?



## imaginator

Does anyone subscribe to Motley Fool newsletter? I receive an ad saying they have info of "The One Stock To invest In Now" that will give huge profit akin to investing with Warren Buffett. Does anyone know what stock is he talking about?

Anyone subscribe to this newsletter?

(see below)

"This Opportunity Comes
Along Once in 10 Years" 
Investors will look back on February 12, 2008, and wonder what they were thinking. Some will kick themselves. Others will mark a turning point in their financial and personal lives.
Good Afternoon, Prudent Investor:

"The planets are aligning for investors like us." 

I heard that recently from the grumpiest value investor I've met in 20 years -- and one of the best, too.

You'll hear why I see dollar signs when this gentleman says the planets are aligning for us just ahead.

Inside...

The One  Stock to Own for the NEXT 10 Years 
3 Steps to Rescue Your Retirement 
The "Inverted Nifty Fifty" -- what it means for your future
Plus...

New! Stocks 2008: The Investor's Guide to the Year Ahead -- 11 top stocks  for 2008, handpicked by a team of the nation's top equity analysts. 

I'll even show you how I'm personally using his simple strategy to build my own wealth. And how I'll sleep better tonight as a result.

In short, you'll hear everything I learned in a series of candid discussions about this treacherous market... the once-in-a-generation storm that's brewing on the investment horizon...

And why the stodgiest value investor you'll ever meet insists that events are conspiring to make some of us extremely wealthy.

If you're as impressed as I was, I'd love to tell you about a little-known company this same investor calls "The One Stock to Own for the Next 10 Years." 

I think you'll be amazed how it reminds you of a younger version of Warren Buffett's $180 billion moneymaker, Berkshire Hathaway.

If you're not too familiar with the Berkshire Hathaway story, you probably do know its founder, Mr. Buffett -- after all, he's the third-richest man in the world. 

But it may surprise you to hear that since the 1970s, ordinary Berkshire Hathaway investors just like you and me have seen their investments rise by more than 5,500%.

Investors like Bill and Carol Angle, the young couple who invested $30,000 -- almost their entire life savings -- and walked off with over $300 million!

Or like David Gottesman, who piled up $368 million, or Ernest Williams and his family, who grew their investment into $250 million!

In Omaha alone, more than 30 different families are sitting on more than $100 million worth of Berkshire stock. I imagine you could get by with a fraction of that. I know I sure could...

Well, this company is one step ahead of where Berkshire was in the '70s...
Now let's be realistic. You and I both know the Berkshire miracle doesn't come along more than once in a lifetime. But suppose you could do half... or even a quarter... as well.

We'd still be talking about hundreds of thousands of dollars of extra cash, if not more. And that's entirely reasonable for a company that's proven it can follow the Berkshire model to a "T" -- like this one has. 

My name is Paul Elliott. I'm 43 years old. I invest and write about the markets for a living, yet I missed out on the Berkshire Hathaway stock market miracle. If you did too, this is your second chance.

You see, unlike Berkshire, this company is still small, with a market cap just under $5 billion -- in an industry where competitors routinely top $40 billion. (Right there, you have the potential to pocket eight times your original investment.)

But just like Berkshire, this company is accumulating a mammoth stockpile of cash -- almost $400 million and growing. Also like Berskshire Hathaway, this company has seasoned leadership that knows how to put that cash to use, snapping up profitable investments at fire-sale prices.

In short, this $4.81 billion company is following the very same battle-tested strategy that built Berkshire into a $180 BILLION global powerhouse. No wonder the herd on Wall Street is finally catching on. 

Yes, this stock is already on the move

Yours FREE!
This exclusive report, "The One REMARKABLE Stock to Own Now!" 

Gives you all the details on what could be the next Berkshire Hathaway -- the one investment that has made thousands of investors millionaires!

Plus, if you act right now, we'll also reserve your copy of a brand-new report revealing 11 TOP immediately actionable stock picks set to soar in 2008.

Click Here to START NOW 

In the last few years, every dollar you held in this stock would have more than doubled. In fact, since I first sent you an email just like this one, the stock is up more than 46%.

Meanwhile, how would you have fared holding shares in the S&P 500? Not nearly so well, I'm afraid.

That's right, by holding just this one SAFE stock, you would've left most stock investors in the dust. Not to mention most mutual funds.

And yes, that includes all the folks who shrewdly bought the smaller, riskier, and faster-moving stocks of the Russell 2000.

So, you're right to wonder: Why would the stodgiest, most conservative value investor I know allow me to write you about a company that's recently doubled in value?

Because it's just getting started. And I intend to prove that to you. But I want you to have the full story, straight from the source.

The best way I know to do this is to rush you the full report with all the details on this opportunity. It's called "The One REMARKABLE Stock to Own Now!" I'll even tell you how to download the report instantly.

But first, let me show you why it's much more than an ordinary stock research report. In fact, this is...

Step One in Your Retirement Rescue Plan
Why do I call it that? Two reasons, really. First, when you buy this stock and sock it away in your account for years, you instantly increase the odds that you'll have the wealth you need when you need it most.

But that's not all. You also break free from a corrupt U.S. retirement system that the most respected voice in mutual funds calls "the next big financial crisis in this country."

And that's because, when you hold this stock (or any of the others we'll discuss today) in your own personal account, you don't pay a red cent in fees beyond your modest brokerage commission.

No finder's fees... no management fees... no marketing fees. And you'll never pay a commission or taxes associated with needless turnover.

In short, you'll pay none of the outrageous "financial intermediation" costs that routinely eat up nearly 80% OF YOUR PROFITS over the course of a long investing career.

Yes, you read that right, up to 80% of your rightful profits... PROFITS earned on your money... at YOUR risk.

I got that number directly from John Bogle, the founder of the prestigious Vanguard Group of mutual funds. 

But that doesn't have to be your concern. Once you join me in following this simple plan, you stop paying ransom to a financial services industry that Mr. Bogle calls "a giant marketing system... to bring in the most money by fair means or foul."

Your profits are yours to keep compounding away until YOU decide to sell!
I'm sure you can see what a great advantage it would be if we could consistently identify the market's best stocks... then buy them and hold them in our personal accounts cost-free... essentially forever.

So what's stopping us? Well, according to Vanguard's Bogle, we've been duped by a bunch of unscrupulous fund managers and advisors, whose behavior he calls "disgusting, for lack of a better word."

In short, we're being robbed blind by an endless stream of middlemen, all looking to share in our hard-earned profits. Mr. Bogle warns us that if we want any shot at a comfortable retirement, we MUST kick these rascals to the curb.

At the same time, you may be uneasy finding stocks entirely on your own -- stocks you're comfortable buying and locking away... essentially ignoring... for years at a clip. I know the feeling. 

To sleep well at night, we need a little help. Even when we buy America's best companies at the very best prices, we still need someone to keep an eye on them in case the fundamentals change.

That's why I'm so eager for you to meet my friend and advisor Philip Durell -- the value investing expert we've been discussing today.

You see, unlike most mutual fund managers or fee-based investment advisors, Philip can truly help you put your retirement rescue plan into action. 

For one thing, Philip is no financial services crony. He spent 20 years as a top executive, specializing in company turnarounds. And to have the kind of success Philip had in resurrecting failing companies requires a first-rate set of valuation skills.

Of course, these same skills make him a top-notch investor and teacher, as evidenced by the impressive track record he's racked up for the investors he advises.

That includes previous recommendations that enabled members to SAFELY lock in "growth stock"-style returns of:

Mittal Steel -- up 50% in 8 months 
Intuit -- up 83% in 18 months 
Omnicare -- 105% gain in 13 months
Or maybe you're more interested in hearing how Philip is helping his clients win by never losing? Well, you're going to love this. Simply by applying the "margin of safety" approach he learned from the legendary Benjamin Graham... 

Overall, across every value stock Philip has recommended to me and the rest of his inner circle of investors, there's never been a time when our portfolio failed to beat the S&P 500
So, how exactly does Philip make us money?


----------



## imaginator

*What "One Stock" is Motley Fool refering to?*

You see, the kinds of "soft numbers" and "hot stories" that work on Wall Street don't work for Philip. Instead he prefers to turn every stone. And not just price-to-earnings ratios and the other blunt instruments that slap-happy Wall Street brokers love to wave around.

And that's a major reason Philip's time-tested value investing approach can help you safely make money just about EVERY TIME you invest. But there's also research showing you can clobber the returns of all other investments with these stocks...

This chart confirms that if you spent $1,000 exclusively on growth stocks -- beginning 7 decades ago -- you'd have grown your money into $800,000. If you put the same $1,000 into the S&P 500, you'd have $1,800,000 today. Not bad.

But if you owned only the kind of stocks Philip tells you about 
instead, you'd have more than $8 million!

That's right. Disrespected, unloved stocks like these actually crushed the top stocks in the S&P 500, which, of course, are the core of most "index" funds.

Now, I admit 70 years is a long time. But isn't that kind of the point? Wall Street fads come and go. You must look at the long term to know what really works.

And buying and holding those special stocks I just showed you in that graph works. Period. And Philip assures me this is the case NOW more than ever.

"These overlooked stocks are overdue."
-- CBS MarketWatch

I can't stress this enough. These very stocks turned $1,000 into $8 million over the course of EVERY TYPE OF MARKET. And right now, there's an added twist that can multiply your returns while cutting your risk dramatically. 

You see, over the past 12 months, a truly remarkable thing has happened right under Wall Street's nose... 

The market's best values are also AMERICA'S TOP COMPANIES. Why? Mostly because of a rare phenomenon called the "Inverted Nifty Fifty" that I'm going to tell you all about just ahead.

"A fabulous opportunity to buy a franchise company on the cheap"
That's how Philip sums up one of his picks in the most recent issue of his Motley Fool Inside Value newsletter. And it's no surprise. Philip consistently leads Inside Value subscribers to stocks with limited downside risk and enormous upside potential.

Of course, these are the folks, including me, whom Philip is helping to "win by never losing." 

I'd love to rush you immediate access to Philip's latest issue of Inside Value. On pages 2 and 4 you'll discover Philip's top two picks for your new investment money. When you see them, you may be surprised...

The first is a century-old financial analysis franchise and a classic example of a great business Wall Street has mistakenly thrown out with the subprime bathwater.

Its light business model allows it to enjoy high profit margins and high returns on investment with minimal capital expenditure. Best of all, it returns its ample free cash flow to shareholders via frequent share repurchases.

Highly desirable recurring revenue accounts for 45% of total revenue, and the company has tremendous potential for growth overseas. Not to mention, potential competition faces large barriers to entry thanks to stringent SEC regulations in this industry.

Add all of that up and you can see why Philip thinks any money you invest in this highly respected company right now could easily double over the next three years.

And Philip's not the only one who thinks so... Warren Buffet's Berkshire Hathaway owns nearly a fifth of this stalwart's shares.

Ordinarily, you'd pay through the nose for a company of this quality
But right now, you can build your position on the cheap. In fact, it's the exact same story with Philip's second top pick for your money now.

This under-the-radar powerhouse is a recent spinoff of a very successful business with a solid 30-year track record, and it serves as the backbone for many online banking systems.

A stunning 88% of its total revenue is recurring revenue, meaning this company always knows where its next paycheck is coming from. Its technology also has high switching costs so current clients are reluctant to consider a competitor's products.

Going forward, a newly-formed alliance with a Swiss banking company will allow this company to effectively tap what J.P. Morgan estimates to be a $7 billion market. This should unlock great value for both the company and its shareholders.

And it's a big part of the reason why Philip and his Inside Value team believe that investors who buy in now could see the value of their shares nearly double over the next three years. 

Keep in mind, both of his most recent picks are vastly undervalued and could take off at any moment -- so you must consider getting both in your portfolio today.

This is Step Two of your Retirement Rescue Plan
You may have guessed that Step One of your Retirement Rescue Plan is claiming Philip's report "The One REMARKABLE Stock to Own Now!" and opening a position in the little-known company Philip calls "The Next Berkshire Hathaway."

Step Two is gradually supplementing that rock-solid core holding with a portfolio of America's best companies. Now let me tell you why there has never been a better time to get started.

Like me, you may have subscribed to investment newsletters in the past. So you know what a hassle it can be to get caught up. Heck, I've subscribed to newsletters and NEVER gotten up to speed.

But with Philip's February 2008 Issue of Inside Value you get two top picks that you can buy today -- right there on pages 2 and 4. There's no need to get paralyzed with model portfolios and buylists and heaven knows what else.

Actually, you'll get Philip's two top picks, plus TEN more of Philip's top picks -- customized to your risk tolerance -- right there on the Inside Value scorecard on page 8. That's right, Philip ranks his 10 favorite stocks for new money right now.

This way, you get on track this afternoon
There's no need for you to wade through three years of back issues. After all, who has the time? Instead, you can see for yourself at once whether the service is of value to you (of course, all the archived issues are waiting for you -- when you have the time).

Now, you can see why I'm so eager to get Philip's latest issue of Inside Value into your hands right now... before Wall Street wakes up to these remarkable values.

And I don't know if I mentioned this: What if, for some reason, you don't like what you see? Well, you risk nothing.

Your satisfaction is 100% guaranteed by me personally and by the good name of The Motley Fool (more on this iron-clad, no-risk guarantee just ahead).

"People have called for large-caps to lead... and have been proved wrong.
However, history is on their side." 
-- RealMoney

By now, I imagine you're eager to get the details on the amazing company Philip calls "The Next Berkshire Hathaway." 

And I'm sure you'll want to get a look at Philip's top two value picks for new money right now, including one stock that has tremendous upside potential with virtually no downside risk. 

But that's just the beginning of what I want you to have today. I'd also like to send you a 51-page research document from a handpicked team of the nation's top equity analysts, including Motley Fool co-founders David and Tom Gardner. 

This just-released report highlights 11 timely investment opportunities plus a bonus wealth-building tip that could make 2008 your most profitable year ever.

I'll tell you more about this valuable report just ahead, including how you can claim your free copy and how investors are lining up to pay $69 to reserve their own copies right now. But before we go on, it's important to me that we're 100% in agreement on one very important point. And that's simply that... 

When you get right down to it, there's really one factor that determines who gets RICH buying and holding America's top companies and who does just OK...

And it's not necessarily what stocks you buy. It's WHEN you buy them! 

This is what makes February 12, 2008 such a critical date for investors
To explain why, I think it's time I circled back to the "Inverted Nifty Fifty" -- and showed you exactly what it could mean for your future wealth as a successful U.S. stock investor.

Amazingly, the story has its roots way back in the 1960s. If you were investing then, you may recall how investors drove the stocks of America's top companies to astronomical levels. These bluest of the blue chips came to be called the "Nifty Fifty."

The idea was that these businesses were so rock solid you simply couldn't lose money on them. Of course, that was nonsense. In fact, because the stocks were so expensive, investors who showed up late to the party got creamed.

What investors overlooked back then was valuation. The lesson of the "Nifty Fifty" is that when investors get too enthusiastic, the shares of even a great company can become way overpriced.

But what if the exact opposite occurred? That would be called an "Inverted Nifty Fifty" -- and it would be extremely rare. In fact, this is the first time I've encountered it in more than 20 years.

As a result of the "Inverted Nifty Fifty," America's best companies are now among the cheapest on the market. It really is the investing equivalent of buying a Mercedes for the price of a Toyota.

But how can such an opportunity arise? Well, it would take a unique confluence of events.

First, profits at America's top companies would have to soar to record levels. And cash would be overflowing their coffers. Yet, the stocks will have gone nowhere fast... for at least five years running!

Cheaper than their overpriced mid- and small-cap peers. And that's precisely what's happening now -- and the potential for us to profit is enormous. But this can't last.


----------



## Sean K

*Re: What "One Stock" is Motley Fool refering to?*



imaginator said:


> Does anyone subscribe to Motley Fool newsletter? I receive an ad saying they have info of "The One Stock To invest In Now" that will give huge profit akin to investing with Warren Buffett.



That is called marketing imaginator. Anyone promising such things can not be trusted IMO. Put him on ignore.


----------



## imaginator

*Re: What "One Stock" is Motley Fool refering to?*



kennas said:


> That is called marketing imaginator. Anyone promising such things can not be trusted IMO. Put him on ignore.




Oh, i was just quite curious, now he's got me hyped up. :

Dont wanna subscribe anyway.


----------



## Gundini

I don't subscribe, but I'll have a stab at NEM Newmont Mining. 

Considering the plummeting USD, the fact that this stock is in a long term uptrend, has its fingers in many pies, and seems close to bottom on the relative short term cycle. I would think this a wise investment at around $50USD. Sorry about the chart, but NEM does have a long history: 

Welcome to Newmont Mining Corporation, a leading gold producer with operations on five continents. Newmont is also engaged in the exploration for and acquisition of gold properties in some of the world's best gold districts.

With approximately 34,000 employees and contractors worldwide, Newmont operates core assets in North America, South America, Australia, Indonesia, and Ghana, with new mine projects currently being developed. Our mines also produce copper and silver. Newmont is committed to high standards and leadership in the areas of environmental management and health and safety for its employees and neighboring communities.

Founded in 1921 in New York City, Newmont has been trading on the New York Stock Exchange (NYSE) since 1925. In addition to the NYSE, Newmont trades on the Australian and Toronto stock exchanges. Newmont is headquartered in Denver, Colorado. We invite you to explore Newmont’s world of gold.


----------



## Plasmo

$4.81 billion company, franchise based high recent share price growth.  Surely someone can pick it.


----------



## Beeblebrox

I'm certainly glad I saw this. Motley Fool just regurgitated the same schmear in a recent $199 email offer for their newsletter. It had my heart palpitating until I did some research. They are again broadcasting the "One Company" to invest in, comparing it to "Berkshire" that "made Buffet the wealthiest man alive". 

It be nice if they had to subject their marketing adds through a governing body like FINRA (US). Endless Twaddle.  :nono:


----------



## mattycat

They are "launching" ? a new newsletter service for the first 1500 people only??? in Australia now.  

Looked so very tempting but I had to google and look here.

Some of what they say makes sense, but none of the actual wisdom is passed on until you've parted with just 149 for their normally $349 a year service....

Some clever guy who retired at 36 to just look at good buys on the markets that will earn him, and us, well at low risk.  Sounds too good to be true!  

Anyone actually experienced Motley Fool people?  

matt


----------



## Purple XS2

mattycat said:


> ...Some clever guy who retired at 36 to just look at good buys on the markets that will earn him, and us, well at low risk.  Sounds too good to be true!
> ...
> matt




When it comes to true (truly, I men really truly true) stories about how some young 'un made a motza and retired to the paradise of their choice, how come no-one mentions lotteries?

I mean, people really do get rich, retire to paradise etc.

Only trouble is, when buying a lottery ticket, even the most deluded among us know the odds are astronomically bad. Stock spruikers somehow don't have much to say about probability. I would suggest that the odds of getting rich by following the advice of this or that stock spruiker are also bad (ok, 1,000's to 1 against, as opposed to millions).

Still, their stories may well be true, but it's not the way to bet.

(PS: I'm leading this month's tipping comp. Truly I am a genius. Follow me and you'll be rich! Rich I tell you, bwa hahahaha. Go ahead, raid my garbage bwa hahah hahaha)

Disclaimer: comment immediately preceding is tongue-in-cheek. I do not advocate anyone follow me.

I am however a genius.


----------



## ratbag1

Yup. Have actually parted with my $149 also. Not because of the all-too-blatant advertising for their service, but as an ex-pom ratbag who has followed TMF UK since the 90's when I didn't have any money to invest, I rate their philosophy.
BAsically it is this: invest in shares; invest early and often, DYOR and ignore fancy claims from fund managers. Also main part of portfolio should be blue-chips with good divis, that are LTBH. They do NOT advocate trading unless you really are on top of the game.
Now I have a bit of moolah to put away, but know very little about Aussie companies, I thought their advice at $150 sounds pretty reasonable.
BTW ,in response to the question -no, I have no idea what stock either!!!


----------



## Muschu

I'm not a Motley subscriber but received an email yesterday about an unnamed stock with good yield and supposed growth potential.

Then I got a further email today saying the stock actually went down 4% yesterday but that they were not worried as the value is there.

I emailed them to ask how its going today.... 

Apparently I can find out the name of the stock by subscribing!


----------



## mtw

Muschu said:


> I'm not a Motley subscriber but received an email yesterday about an unnamed stock with good yield and supposed growth potential.
> 
> Then I got a further email today saying the stock actually went down 4% yesterday but that they were not worried as the value is there.
> 
> I emailed them to ask how its going today....
> 
> Apparently I can find out the name of the stock by subscribing!




Now this depends on what newsletter you are receiving, but if I had to guess then I'd say they were talking up Markel (NYSE: MKL). It's come up in the past on their free podcast.


----------



## DJG

I'd love to have a list of all the recommended buys from Motley (and others similar) then review them every year, year in, year out. They never seem to talk about the one's years ago that they may of suggested and never went anywhere, yet keep talking up 100% gainers and using phrases like "its the next Microsoft".

I usually find humour in the free newsletter I get, perhaps I'm just bias..


----------



## McLovin

DJG said:


> I'd love to have a list of all the recommended buys from Motley (and others similar) then review them every year, year in, year out. They never seem to talk about the one's years ago that they may of suggested and never went anywhere, yet keep talking up 100% gainers and using phrases like "its the next Microsoft".
> 
> I usually find humour in the free newsletter I get, perhaps I'm just bias..




Like this...

http://www.fool.com.au/2013/11/12/is-it-time-to-buy-forge-group/

NB: The date.

To be fair, I think it would be pretty hard to write a weekly newsletter with new ideas every week. Let's say you do 3 stocks/week, that's 150/year.


----------



## DJG

McLovin said:


> Like this...
> 
> http://www.fool.com.au/2013/11/12/is-it-time-to-buy-forge-group/
> 
> NB: The date.
> 
> To be fair, I think it would be pretty hard to write a weekly newsletter with new ideas every week. Let's say you do 3 stocks/week, that's 150/year.




Quantity over Quality it seems.


----------



## Tightwad

they've been talking up LEi of late in a few articles.


----------



## piggybank

Hi,
I don't know if I have trouble with my eyes or the author/writer (of the article). I could swear it says "4 of the best stocks for income-hungry investors". 



> 4 of the best stocks for income-hungry investors
> By Tom Richardson - January 21, 2014
> 
> As investors what we want is different to what we need. Some of us will want to take on significant risk and invest in the small-cap space, with ambitions to double or triple our investments’ value over time. However, meeting our needs with a few sensible blue-chip investments will generally return a higher level of happiness, than risking losing a substantial proportion of our invested capital chasing something we are told we should want. With returns from cash-based investments currently so low, smart equity investors will be looking to steadily grow their capital and receive a steady income. This may be as they need to pay their children’s school fees, pay for regular holidays, or feel comfortable in retirement.




The link can be found here:- https://www.fool.com.au/2014/01/21/4-of-the-best-stocks-for-income-hungry-investors/

Please remember to do your own research, if you are thinking of purchasing shares.


----------



## dpgrubesic

I was with the MF Share Advisor for 2 years got to say i think they lost there way with blatant greed, they now have 5 subscription services of which there main service Share advisor was clearly suffering from them over extending there reach i don't my Scott.P and Andrew Page they have a long term strategy that is good for beginners or long term investors. However a few of the other blokes working there sending the emails out (cough) are annoying to almost con-artist like salesmen.  

I wouldn't re-subscribe ever again the service isn't bad as a once off i wouldn't say any of there recommendations in share advisor were mind blowing. But the model they subscribe too isn't necessarily wrong by quality companies and in the long term you *may* beat the market.


----------



## frugal.rock

The spiels and marketing tactics they use are akin to watching late night TV shopping....
I wonder how many punters start out subscribing to their products?
I know of one person who did.

I certainly didn't... found their whole marketing methods completely repugnant.

Reading through the thread (yes, I'm bored... 😣),
it would seem that nobody ever did find out which stock was
*"the one" *


----------



## frugal.rock

Forgot to mention, this is the most value I got out of this thread...


Purple XS2 said:


> I am however a genius.



😅


----------



## divs4ever

well i bought some SOL back in 2011 and their share-holder newsletter is the best subscription i never paid for ( apart from buying the shares and brokerage )

 SOL even throw out a couple of cents divs every  six months 

 so maybe SOL was the one ( if you bothered to read the news letter for extra insights )

 ( i went on to buy BKW , API , CLV , BKI   , even finally in profit on NHC )

 DYOR


----------

